# Lead Certification in Canada???



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

hey everyone I thought we here in canada have to be certified too? 

I called my local college and trade schools and they have no idea where
I can take the course. Also zero info can be found online in Alberta for
training..I guess we really dont need it yet???


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So far as I know, Canukistan does not have to play by Merrican rules. :thumbup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

SterlingPainting said:


> hey everyone I thought we here in canada have to be certified too?
> 
> I called my local college and trade schools and they have no idea where
> I can take the course. Also zero info can be found online in Alberta for
> training..I guess we really dont need it yet???


To the best of my knowledge the lead laws have not invaded Canada "yet" ... but we all know that when big brother starts something, we tend to follow suit.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Some of our Lead rules have been in place for years thru OHSA in the US. Most of us have practiced lead safe procedures all along. It would not hurt you to test or learn the procedures. Have you looked at your dept of clean water, health, or ??.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Give it time. Your legislators will eventually see the "cash cow" of selling fear.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I was curious about this also. I checked out the gov't sites and there isn't much more than a few paragraphs in the health Canada section, basically saying, "be careful."

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hl-vs/iyh-vsv/prod/paint-peinture-eng.php

Talked to each of the stores I deal with. 

From my little research...it hardly seems to be on the radar. 

All it takes is one person, one child or baby who's ill condition can be linked to lead in the home and a politician will pick it as a human rights story (wait until election time) and a bill will be pushed through with a bunch of hub bub about, "we're slow to act." That politician will move on to the next 'issue' and the lawyers and litigators will wallow in implementation strategies for a few years, spend a couple of million here and there...and we might have some kind of standardization in maybe 5-8 years if things go quickly....just my take on it...


----------

